# Best AH supply Light Tubes for 2x55W bright kit



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, I decided to bite the bullet and go with AH supply light fixtures and tubes for my 59 gallon tank. I E-mailed AH Supply with the dimensions of my 59 gallon and they recommended 2x55 watt bright light fixtures. Any recommendations as to which light tubes or combination would work best for aquarium plant growth. The plan is to grow all kinds of plants, including high light plants. The choice is extensive and a little confusing. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you. 

  :noidea:

55 21.1-5" 5000K 15550 
55 21.1-5" 5500K 15555 
55 21.1-5" 6700K 11556 
55 21.1-5" 7800K 11557 
55 21.1-5" 10000K 11551 
55 21.1-5" Bright Blue 11552 
55 21.1-5" Deep Blue 03 11559 
55 21.1-5" 10000K/Deep Blue 03 Combo 15519


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Stick with any one of these as they are the most beneficial for plant growth and plant appearance:

55 21.1-5" 6700K 11556 
55 21.1-5" 7800K 11557 
55 21.1-5" 10000K 11551

I personally love the 6700K and 10000K. The other selections are more for saltwater setups denoted by the "blue" term referring to the spectrum for corals. The 5000k and 5500k make the tank appear yellowish, but can be used for freshwater planted aquariums.

-John N.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

John N. said:


> Stick with any one of these as they are the most beneficial for plant growth and plant appearance:
> 
> 55 21.1-5" 6700K 11556
> 55 21.1-5" 7800K 11557
> ...


Many thanks John, it is much appreciated  Any suggestions on replacement rules governing these. 6 months or 1 year.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm a let it go till it burns out type of person. But most people will replace it anywhere between 1-2 years. Newer bulbs will have more output as seen by the massive pearling when your first replace the older bulbs.

-John N.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again John


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mix the 6,700k and 10,000k for the most appealing and beneficial light. Are you using 4 bulbs total on that tank? You'll want to use two 2x55 watt kits for a tank that size.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Mix the 6,700k and 10,000k for the most appealing and beneficial light. Are you using 4 bulbs total on that tank? You'll want to use two 2x55 watt kits for a tank that size.


As per AH Supply, the 2X55watt kit requires 2 55k watt fluorescent bulbs. Okay, now I am really confused. Based on my tank dimensions AH Supply recommended 2X55 watt kit, stating that this would provide sufficient light to grow all plants based on my tank dimensions. Are you suggesting that this may not be enough and I need 2 2x55 watt kits. I know the rule of thumb is 3 watts per gallon, but others Rex Grigg have suggested using lux per square inch. Or LSI, with High light being 28-32 LSI very high light is over 35 LSI. Although the kit recommended by AH Supply seemed low wattage wise based on watts per gallon, I assumed that their calculations were based more on tank dimensions and LSI than watts per gallon and given that their light fixtures and reflectors are designed to more efficiently maximize light entering the tank that their recommendation for my tank was on target. Okay, what am I missing


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree on mixing the 6700k and 10000k. I used to just use 6700k and it was a little yellow. Since mixing the two I get great growth and the clear white coloring. I also wait till they burn out and have had no problems in almost 3 yrs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with AH Supply that 110 watts is enough light for that tank to grow just about anything. More light will grow it faster, but it will also grow algae faster, and it will exaggerate any shortages of nutrients if you make a mistake in dosing or CO2 injecting. The faster growth means pruning twice a week instead of once a week. I think more and more people are finding that, when they use good quality lighting like AHS supplies, 2 Watts per gallon for that size tank is high light. Right now I only use 72 watts for my 45 gallon tank, and the only difference I see from when I used 110 watts is that growth is a bit slower.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> I agree with AH Supply that 110 watts is enough light for that tank to grow just about anything. More light will grow it faster, but it will also grow algae faster, and it will exaggerate any shortages of nutrients if you make a mistake in dosing or CO2 injecting. The faster growth means pruning twice a week instead of once a week. I think more and more people are finding that, when they use good quality lighting like AHS supplies, 2 Watts per gallon for that size tank is high light. Right now I only use 72 watts for my 45 gallon tank, and the only difference I see from when I used 110 watts is that growth is a bit slower.


Thanks, I can sleep easier knowing that. 









I also believe that anything will grow plants better than the make shift band-aid Homer Simpson type fixture that I am using to provide the plants light right now. It is truly a funny sight and I cannot help but laugh everytime I see it


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What are you tank's dimensions? It's enough light, but I worry if there will be dead spots of light because the reflectors direct it straight down almost.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

AaronT said:


> What are you tank's dimensions? It's enough light, but I worry if there will be dead spots of light because the reflectors direct it straight down almost.


.

Okay, I understand and appreciate your concern. These are the tank dimensions. The tank is a custom made one of a kind tank. The guy who made it used to sell these for a $1000 a piece but sold one to me for $350 7 years ago as he was my sister's friend. He since retired from building aquairums as a injury left him permanently unable to do the labour involved in building aquairums. I will try to post a picture of the aquairum to show that it is not a typical type of aquarium that you could purchase at a LFS, that is why it has such weird dimensions.

width: 46 inches
Depth: 8 inches
Height: 20.5 inches.

This is a c&p of AH Supply's Response.

A tank with these dimensions (46x8x20.5) would hold about 32.66 gallons of
water. (1 gallon = 231 cubic inches.)

It would not be too difficult to build a light enclosure for this tank. If
you made one that is 46"L you could fit our 2x55w Bright Kit in it. This
kit requires an interior installation space 45" in length. You can also
install the ballast inside your enclosure (instead of on the outside back)
if you make it about 6"W (front-to-back).

The 2x55w Bright Kit with two 55w Compact bulbs (bulbs are sold separately)
would give you plenty of light to grow plants in this tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ah, well if it's only 8" wide then the one 2x55 watt kit should cover it nicely. Why so narrow if I may ask? Is it mounted on the wall?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Ah, well if it's only 8" wide then the one 2x55 watt kit should cover it nicely. Why so narrow if I may ask? Is it mounted on the wall?


Not so narrow and not mounted on the wall. Perhaps, I measured wrong  Stupid shape of the tank makes measuring a nuisance.

Thanks for bringing that to my attention.

The alternative measurements would be the following:
Width: 24"
Depth:19"
Height: 20.5"

I E-mailed AH Supply again advising them of this. Hopefully, they will respond.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay using AH supply's formula using the alternative dimensions.

24X19x20.5=9348 9348/231 cubic inches = 40.47 using the 3 watts per gallon formula 40.47x3=121.41 2 55watt bright light fixture equals 2x55= 110 whereas 4x55=220. It would seem to be that 4 55 watt bright kits would be excessive as far as lighting and the 2 55 watt bright kits would only be 11.4 watts shy of what I need. I think I would go with the 2 55 watt bright kits if AH supply confirms this to be sufficent. The bad news is that it looks like I have only a 40 gallon tank, not 59 gallon :doh:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I use the 5500K with the high CRI (15555). It is a nice white light. They provide more red light needed for photosynthesis than the higher kelvin rated bulbs and have less of a green hue common with 6500/6700 and some 10000K bulbs. I know a lot of the members here use 6,700 and 10,000K but that doesn't provide your plants with enough red light. You need at least double the amount of red light being emitted versus blue (also used for photosynthesis) due to the fact the red light is absorbed by the water at a much greater rate than blue light.

Look at what the europeans are using: 4000K/5000K and top out at 6500K. IMO they have the best looking tanks and best available equipment and lighting.

Also, I recommend changing out the bulbs annually as the cathode tubes decay from day 1 and the intensity diminishes significantly over a year of use.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Newt said:


> I use the 5500K with the high CRI (15555). It is a nice white light. They provide more red light need for photosynthesis than the higher kelvin rated bulbs and have less of a green hue. I know a lot of the members here use 6,700 and 10,000K but that doesn't provide your plants with enough red light. You need at least double the amount of red light being emitted versus blue (also used for photosynthesis) due to the fact the red light is absorbed by the water at a much greater rate than blue light.
> 
> Look at what the europeans are using: 4000K/5000K and top out at 6500K. IMO they have the best looking tanks and best available equipment and lighting.


Very interesting. Thanks for that information Newt. I planned on purchasing additional bulbs. Perhaps, I will order an additional 5500K bulb and mix and match for experimental and comparative purposes.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, your tank is almost a cube. One bulb in the front and one in the back should do it.


----------

